# TeaHee, Easingwold



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

http://www.teahee.co.uk/ (eta: serving North Star, Leeds, coffee)

If anyone finds themselves in the area and is in need of some decent coffee then I can highly recommend TeaHee at Easingwold, East Yorkshire. It's a few weeks since our last visit but we had our usual flat whites plus decent, scrummy homemade cakes/slices. They were busy, always a good sign I would think, but even though things looked hectic they took care with our coffee - I couldn't fault it!

I will take some pics next time we visit.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Back here for a celebratory coffee and a cake today.

It was quite busy, but they have more space/tables now they've had a move round since our last visit. The coffee was great, the cake/slice nice and homemade-y, and a bonus - it's dog friendly!


----------



## groundhog (Oct 5, 2017)

For a little moment, I got excited when I saw East Yorkshire!

Then I realised it was a typo, in N.Yorks, and therefore miles away.....

The search continues.....


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

groundhog said:


> For a little moment, I got excited when I saw East Yorkshire!
> 
> Then I realised it was a typo, in N.Yorks, and therefore miles away.....
> 
> The search continues.....


Sorry, my error. There's Thieving Harrys in Hull, not sure if that is nearer for you


----------



## groundhog (Oct 5, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Sorry, my error. There's Thieving Harrys in Hull, not sure if that is nearer for you


Probably about equidistant - I'm on the western edge of East yorkshire near(ish) Goole..


----------

